# Powerfeed



## scooterism (4/1/16)

How much?, I'm a little confused.

My plant is in a pot that is roughly 500dia x 500h.

Thanks


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/1/16)

I-2 capfulls in 4ltrs, once a week


----------



## scooterism (4/1/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I-2 capfulls in 4ltrs, once a week


Cool, thanks.

Oh, would that everyweek during the growing season?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/1/16)

Yes


----------



## Benn (4/1/16)

I have 2 hop plants, my pots are about the same size as yours, when my hops (first year) were very small I followed the recommendations on the (Seasol) bottle, once they began to take off I just started putting a small splash of both Seasol & Powerfeed in a standard bucket, fill it with water and give them half each. I do this every 3-4 days. Pretty much what Stu said except I thin out the dose and feed more regularly. I water them in between feeds at night or early in the morning making sure they get plenty of water for the really hot days. 
I'm no expert and this is my first year growing hops, others on here are more learned on the subject and better qualified to give advice.

Cheers,


----------



## Benn (4/1/16)

I've had to make a conscious effort to stop obsessing over my hops, I was constantly hovering around them taking pictures and whatnot, uploading them to 2016 Hops thread then checking every 10 mins to see if someone (W.E.A.L) had replied. The biggest pest threat to my hops at the moment is me.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/1/16)

Regular water IS ESSENTIAL. They should remain moist but not soaking wet. And never let them dry out

Hops are very hungry for nutrients in the growing period so I would add a small amount of trace elements as well as something like epsom salts


----------



## scooterism (4/1/16)

Thanks men.

Gardening does seem a little 'black art' at times..


----------



## barls (4/1/16)

I've heard a lot about power feed initially then this stuff once the flowers are up.
i need to start looking after mine i had the plant volume just not the hops this year.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/1/16)

You do need to change the fertilizer regime once in the flower development period, You need to change from high* N*itrogen to a high *K ( *potassium) & *P*hosphorous


----------



## scooterism (4/1/16)

So what's high in K & P

I read in an old thread to use pot ash..


----------



## Vini2ton (4/1/16)

Half a century ago my old man taught me to make compost tea and how to use it. Nowadays in journals I read of the wonderous new methods of such practices. If your planting media is sound, then things such as compost tea and liquid manure ( a true heady brew ) will work just as well now as they have done for centuries. It's worth reading up about simple tried and true stuff as although I think powerfeed and seasol are fine products, we can get the same results with downhome cheap ways that these products are infact based on. Bar the seaweed, unless you live near the beach, in which case you're probably surfing and not reading this text. Keep an eye out for sharks. They can create problems with your circulatory system. Or charge you a lot of money for common fertilizers.


----------



## Benn (4/1/16)

scooterism said:


> So what's high in K & P
> 
> I read in an old thread to use pot ash..


http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/87275-2016-hop-plantations-show-us-your-hop-garden/
The most recent page (33) discusses potash with some very useful links.


----------



## scooterism (5/1/16)

Benn said:


> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/87275-2016-hop-plantations-show-us-your-hop-garden/
> The most recent page (33) discusses potash with some very useful links.


Thanks for that, very informative..


----------



## scooterism (5/1/16)

So, if I went to Bunnings or Masters, which potash should I buy?


----------



## Feldon (5/1/16)

scooterism said:


> So what's high in K & P
> 
> I read in an old thread to use pot ash..


Tomato fertilizer is high in K and P.

If you use too much N (Nitrogen) the plant will put most of its growth into leaves. The higher K and P encourages the plant to set flowers (and roots).

(If you've ever wondered why your tomato plants are big, leafy and healthly monsters but yield stuff-all fruit, you are probably feeding them too much N)


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/1/16)

scooterism said:


> So, if I went to Bunnings or Masters, which potash should I buy?


You can buy suphate of potash or there is a liquid potash, the Debco tomato plant food has a high potassium content. If you have any spare space in the garden grow some comfrey, and then make a concentrate, from the leaves a 15 litre barrel of comfrey leaves gave me just shy of 2 litres of concentrate which is the diluted down 15 to 1 and I will harvest the leaves 2 - 3 times high in potassium and trace elements.

As Ben said this has been covered in hop plantations.


----------

